# First night out of the crate



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Well, last night was the first night Remi spent out of the crate. He slept on my old dogs bed and loved it. Did not try once to mouth it. He only got up walked around once, then back to bed. So happy, now he doesn't have to spend all day and night in the crate. This is a relief since has shown tendencies to chew on bedding and he is in the middle of teething. 

One step closer to having the run of the house.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

That is quite the milestone. How old is Remi?


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Good job Remi !!! I gotta try that soon too... maybe lol


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks. Remi is 5 months as of a few days ago. Teeth are falling out left and right...Fun times.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Well, it has been about 3 weeks now and no issues with sleeping out of the crate. The only negative is that he starts to pace and lay down, then pace again, etc. starting at 5AM. He doesn't have to pee, he is just bored. I let him out of the bedroom and he goes straight for his x pen and starts to play with his toys. The other issue that I have seen is that he whines a little when I put him in the crate for the day. I can hear him from the driveway. Nothing I can do about that right now. 

Everyone says enjoy the puppy days....I say, fast forward to 3 years old when all the puppy stuff is over with.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

He may chew up stuff pretty soon as molars come in!


----------



## Skywalkers Mom (Oct 26, 2012)

*Crates*

I have owned several dogs from pups on up. Never used a crate. there is no need for them. I worked full time as a single mother. I knew if you get a dog you have to have a secure fence. The pups were old enough to be weaned they are old enough to be in yard. I did go home for lunch most of the time, so got to check up. 1 did chew up the vents around modular home. Even with lots of toys and bones. In larger place now, GSD loves it.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Packen said:


> He may chew up stuff pretty soon as molars come in!


I'm pretty sure the molars are in (they are huge!). But I will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

My 2.5 year old is still crated at night. We have worked on this adn experimented with her out of the crate. She does not do anything except harrass the cats and lie in wait for them in the hallway. Sorry May, back in the crate. 

All of my other dogs have always earned free run at least at night by 9 months or so.


----------

